# New Guy



## MaxQ (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I'd like to introduce myself.
My screen name is MaxQ. I'm 50 some odd years old, ex Navy.
Worked TA4J Scooters and F 14s. I was stationed at Guantanamo Bay around 1975. Spent 1977 to 1978 with the Tophatters (Tomcat squadron) on board the Big John (USS Kennedy)

Currently still working overhauling jet engines.

I am looking forward to some interesting postings.


----------



## Rusker (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome!

As much as I'm interested in the WW2 fighters... I LOVE the tomcat


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## v2 (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome from down under MaxQ, hope you have some pictures to share.


----------



## david johnson (Nov 5, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Max!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey mate!

Welcome from down under.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Max - former AD here - VP-65, 1996-2002


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Max. Retired RM here.....Retired in '71....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Max


----------



## DBII (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Max Q. 

DBII


----------



## Rusker (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, please share some stories and photos.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome max, from Pensacola, FL


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome Max! It's nice to have you here. Keep posting!


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome MaxQ! Retired AECS here. Spent a little time on "Big John" myself. I'm not much of a jet freak myself but I really love the Scooter. I got a real kick out of watching the Pensacola crowd doing their "Deck Quals" in TA-4s off the America and the Ike. And nothing gets your heart pumping like watching a Tomcat launch at night in full burner! We have a few NAVY Alumni here so feel right at home.


----------

